# Ariens 926LE - Engine problem



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Dealing with another New England blizzard. Used the snowblower for 2+ hours when my neighbor said it started to make a noise. He turned it off. When we tried to start it, it wouldn't start and we noticed a distinct noise.

It has oil. Has gas and compression. When I pull the cord, it takes some work to pull. Sometimes the engine catches and it gets easy but it makes the noise and won't start. Wondering if maybe something is frozen. Any ideas? I'm hoping the engine isn't shot.

Below is a video. You can click to play and hear it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm thinking that maybe there is something under the engine shroud or a problem with the recoil mechanism/starter.

How hard is it take the shroud off and look at it?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

can you take it in somewhere warm and let it thaw out for a bit. Ive had belts growl at me like that. does sound like the starter pawl dragging the cup.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

@ AandPDan - I wasn't sure if it was the starter/recoil because the noise began when it was already running. It does recoil all the way back. I could try to take it off and look. Normally it starts on the first pool.

@BeerGhost - We dragged into back into the shed and letting it sit there. I'm not sure how much warmer it will be. Unfortunately no garage area and the weather is going to be 18 and below the next few days.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

To me it sounds like the auger belt is engaged and putting stress on the motor. I would pull the belt cover, disconnect the spark plug lead and observe what is going on with the belts. Could be ice is part of the problem. It does not sound like an engine problem to ME and If everything looks good, try the electric starter. If any unusual noises, shut it down immediately.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi Grunt,

I removed the belt cover and tried my best to hold a flashlight, a phone, and pull the cord. It definitely seems like the noise is coming from under the belt cover. I just don't know what to look for.

I can confirm that the auger doesn't seem to be engaged. If I pull the auger lever, I see the auger idler move and the belt tighten. Otherwise, the belt appears loose. 

The drive gear does not appear to be engaged. I can push the snowblower forward and backward. When I press the level to engage the drive, I can't budge it.

Below is the video. Sorry if it's a bit jerky.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks like the drive belt (the one closest to the engine) is spinning on the pulley and creating the noise. You will have to remove the belly pan on the bottom of the blower to see what is frozen or binding in the friction disc area.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Grunt said:


> It looks like the drive belt (the one closest to the engine) is spinning on the pulley and creating the noise. You will have to remove the belly pan on the bottom of the blower to see what is frozen or binding in the friction disc area.


Hi Grunt,

Thanks for the response. Just so I'm clear, when the engine is started, the engine sheave (looking at my manual) should spin, but there shouldn't be any tension/resistance on the traction drive belt or the attachment drive belt. I remember seeing that the attachment belt wasn't tight. Can't remember the drive belt. Too busy trying to not freeze my fingers off.

I do remember seeing that the friction disc is not engaged. It's maybe an 1/8" of an inch away from the drive plate assembly when not engaged. When I stand it up and take off the bottom plate, I'll hopefully have a better view.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The drive belt should always be turning. The drive clutching happens at the friction wheel. The augers on the other hand handle the clutching at the belt.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would recommend isolating the problem by removing the belts and then see where and what is causing the noise. I also noticed in your second video, the edge of the drive sheave is very shiny and clean in relation to the rest of the drive components. Something tells me there's the problem.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> The drive belt should always be turning. The drive clutching happens at the friction wheel. The augers on the other hand handle the clutching at the belt.


The drive belt should always be turning. The drive clutching happens at the friction wheel. The augers on the other hand*,* handle the clutching at the belt


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Grunt said:


> It looks like the drive belt (the one closest to the engine) is spinning on the pulley and creating the noise. You will have to remove the belly pan on the bottom of the blower to see what is frozen or binding in the friction disc area.


Correction to my wording. The drive belt is "SLIPPING" on the pulley indicating something in the drive mechanism is stuck or frozen. The drive belt should be turning all the time. Possibly a bad bearing or an ice jam???

I'm sure you have it if you bought the machine new, but here is a link to the owners manual just in case.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02983600.pdf


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

After going out twice this evening and freezing my fingers off, I made some great progress. Took more than an hour to figure it out. Unfortunately my phone died when I was trying to take the last pictures.

Here's what happened. The shaft which helps keep the drive plate assembly in place goes through one side and uses a washer and clip on the other to secure it. Somehow, this clip fell off. When this happened, the whole drive plate assembly lost alignment. It made contact with another shaft (not sure what it's called) and dug into it. This was what was preventing the shaft from spinning. All3939 noticed that the edge of the assembly plate was shiny. This is why...it was grinding away. See the pics.

I put the rod which holds the drive assembly plate back through the whole on the left side of the machine. I need to pickup a washer and clip. I was able to pull the starter cord and it pulled without anything obstructing it. That's the good news!

The bad news - I have no idea what that piece is called, but the drive plate assembly ground into it like a dremel through a metal pipe - maybe about 1/8" deep. I feel it's still functional now, but now sure how much it weakened the piece. That was the last pic I was trying to take a picture of. 

What's the name of that part? I've been combing through the manual and parts websites but I can't figure it out. Also, I assume it requires some substantial disassembly to repair. I had scheduled service with a local Ariens dealer and they're out 2.5 weeks now. I don't know if I'll be able to do this myself. It'd be a heck of a lot easier if it wasn't -1 with the windshield.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

The shaft looks like to still have good integrity. Looks kinda like a belt keeper being that close to the pulley. put the rod back in place with a new cotter pin n washer n run her. Soon u have all summer to give it a good "go over" for next season.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

I'm back up and running again. Thank you all for your help!!!!


----------

